# Advice for Kids from PBS



## eightthirty (Mar 24, 2006)

I found this great site that contains advice (geared towards kids, but can be useful in all situations) on home, friends, family, school, body, emotions, money and more. For those of you who are weary about posting information about your children, this is a great resource and I just wanted to share it.

http://pbskids.org/itsmylife/index.html


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Melissa!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 24, 2006)

Np. I found some great advice on there for myself, if I just take out the video games and soccer called "The boy who needed space" - Oh and I'm not a boy. Often times, everyday problems for adults can be solved in the simplest of ways, by reverting back to the mindset of an innocent child. It certainely gives a different perspective. For that reason, I also love the messages in children's books.


----------



## Bugger (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you!!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks, I'm gonna have to check that out tomorrow. It's a bit late right now and I'm ready for my cozy bed.


----------

